# December "Peace Challenge"



## Sam (Dec 22, 2013)

Please take some time to read the entries and vote for the *three poems you consider most deserving*. It is *imperative* that you *use ALL THREE VOTES.

*Those who vote for less than three entries or who vote for their own work will be regarded as "spoiled votes" and discounted.
*
Members who vote for their own work will also have their entry disqualified*,  so please double check your work before submitinh them.

Please leave comments and/or feedback in this thread.  Members who  create duplicate accounts to vote for themselves will also  have their  entry disqualified and all of their accounts banned.

The entrant who receives most votes gets a one month FoWF subscription and the Laureate award.*.

DUE TO THE DELAYED OF THE OPENING  OF THE POLL*, *COUPLED WITH THE HARRIED ERRANDS OF THE SEASON, THIIS POLL SHALL REAIN OPEN **UTNIL JANUARY 2nd, 2014.*

Good luck, ladies and gentlemen. :smile:


----------



## Sam (Dec 22, 2013)

There was a problem with the voting in the last poll. It had to be redone to rectify it. 

Feel free to vote for your *three *choices now.


----------



## toddm (Dec 23, 2013)

Sam said:


> Please take some time to read the entries and vote for the *three poems you consider most deserving*. It is *imperative* that you *use ALL THREE VOTES.
> 
> *Those who vote for less than three entries or who vote for their own work will be regarded as "spoiled votes" and discounted.
> *
> ...




 Above link takes one to last month's challenge (Being Alone) -


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Dec 23, 2013)

It seems like I've lost permissions in this forum, so I can't correct the month. Need someoen from Admin to see what happened.


----------



## Sam (Dec 23, 2013)

Apologies for the link problem. Here is the correct one: 

http://www.writingforums.com/threads/143498-December-Challenge-quot-Peace-quot


----------



## escorial (Dec 23, 2013)

voted.


----------



## Pandora (Dec 31, 2013)

voted! 

Thank you! :welcome:


----------

